# FCtF - Size Shift mass question



## reapersaurus (Nov 19, 2002)

After carefully reading the SizeShift superpower, it states 







> Remember that you carrying capacity does not change, nor do your ability scores, speed, etc.



Hey, I accidentally found another typo!  (the you should be youR)

But if your carrying capacity doesn't increase, than what about the increased mass from changing from, say, Medium-size to Gangantuan?

I'm guessing that your weight and mass stay the same, contrary to physics? (which is fine - it doesn't have to be true to physics)


----------



## RangerWickett (Nov 24, 2002)

reapersaurus said:
			
		

> *After carefully reading the SizeShift superpower, it states Hey, I accidentally found another typo!  (the you should be youR)
> 
> But if your carrying capacity doesn't increase, than what about the increased mass from changing from, say, Medium-size to Gangantuan?
> 
> I'm guessing that your weight and mass stay the same, contrary to physics? (which is fine - it doesn't have to be true to physics) *




Hmm.  Interesting thought.  I'd say that you mass would not change, since this is easiest from a rules standpoint. But then if a kobold becomes Colossal somehow, he'd end up having a density of less than air, probably.  A giant kobold kite.

I might say there's something of a partial mass increase, to account for you not being blown away in the wind, without giving you extra damage, but overall, I don't think the mass should change.

But then again, now I have an idea for making the power a little more flexible in version 2.


----------

